# What species of Serrasalmus?



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

Well, bought this guy as a baby Vinny rhom at one inches long, what do you guys think it is? About 3 inches long now.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

??? still small i say marginatus or rhom


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

rhom, sanchezi or compressus, just too small to tell yet, but if it did truly come from venezuala it should be a rhom


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Appears to be Rhombeus to me.


----------

